# Clawfoot tub/shower valve



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Does anyone make a half decent tub fill with handheld shower for a clawfoot tub?
I'm going to be ripping apart the one bathroom in the house that has a shower so I have to make the other bathroom more functional but it only has the clawfoot tub in it. Eventually that bathroom will be redone and have a tile shower with the clawfoot separate so I'd like to just buy the valve once.
Problem is I don't know who makes a decent tub fill with a handheld for a clawfoot. Anyone know of one?


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've used riobel and grote. I think I have installed a Moen but it has been a couple years since I put one in.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Rohl


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

GREENPLUM said:


> Rohl


Thanks but I should have mentioned I wanted to keep it under $1,000. Chances are after I have both bathrooms done it won't get used and just end up being a selling feature when we sell the house.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Do you want freestanding, rim mount, wall mount? 

What kind of style? Finish?

What brand of lav faucets and shower faucet were you planning on? I would say to get all the same brand so the finish and style matches.

How concerned are you with local and/or special order parts availability while you are living in the house?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've installed Hansgrohe, Grohe, Kohler in the freestanding style, chrome ... they all seemed nice, I'm sure they are over the $1k, but haven't looked.

I've installed one Kingston Brass, the one I posted about having to heavily modify to make it look good since they didn't send the right parts. It was nice besides that.

Signature Hardware has some nice faucets, I haven't had any issues with their products except for the shower neck threads.

It would probably be easier to find a few that you like and then ask if anyone has dealt with that brand.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm looking for a tub mounted one which seems to be a problem. Any time I find a name brand one that looks like what I'm looking for it turns out it's a 6" center wall mount and not the 3½" center I need.
I was planning on going with Kohler for the rest of the bathroom because, unlike many people on here, I can get pretty much any part I want same day. I'm not overly concerned about sticking with the same brand for the clawfoot. I just want something simple in chrome. Chances are everything else will be simple and chrome so it will look close enough.
Parts availability isn't a deal breaker either. Like I said, it won't be used a lot and I'll throw a set of valves on it so of I have to shut it down for a week waiting for parts I don't think anyone would notice.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you looking to use your tub as a shower while you renovate..? This is what I used at my house and surprisingly it has lasted as a temp solution since 2006 hahaha


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

CTs2p2 said:


> Are you looking to use your tub as a shower while you renovate..? This is what I used at my house and surprisingly it has lasted as a temp solution since 2006 hahaha


That's an extremely non compliant valve.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Is this about what you are looking for? 

http://www.signaturehardware.com/tub-faucet-with-hand-held-shower-kit.html


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Is this about what you are looking for? http://www.signaturehardware.com/tub-faucet-with-hand-held-shower-kit.html


Bingo!!


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> That's an extremely non compliant valve.


Yeah well that wasn't asked haha
I was assuming it was for his personal house aaand when is the last time you inspected a plumbers house lmao


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

CTs2p2 said:


> Yeah well that wasn't asked haha
> I was assuming it was for his personal house aaand when is the last time you inspected a plumbers house lmao


it's still the plumbers job whether it's his house or not, inspected or not to protect the potable water system


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Is this about what you are looking for?
> 
> http://www.signaturehardware.com/tub-faucet-with-hand-held-shower-kit.html


That will work nicely.
I do find it odd that brushed nickel is actually $10 cheaper than chrome.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> it's still the plumbers job whether it's his house or not, inspected or not to protect the potable water system


Technically because of the handheld it should be pressure balanced and temperature limited because of the handheld too but I'm not worried about that. 
Pretty sure there was another thread about someone was trying to figure out how to legally hook up a tub fill that was below the flood rim of a clawfoot tub. I think the only solution that came out of it was a couple backflows out of sight.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

plumbdrum said:


> it's still the plumbers job whether it's his house or not, inspected or not to protect the potable water system


Neither meet code as far as I'm concerned

No vacuum breaker on the handheld in the first pic


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

CTs2p2 said:


> Neither meet code as far as I'm concerned
> 
> No vacuum breaker on the handheld in the first pic



Hand held could have built in check


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

bct p&h said:


> Technically because of the handheld it should be pressure balanced and temperature limited because of the handheld too but I'm not worried about that.
> Pretty sure there was another thread about someone was trying to figure out how to legally hook up a tub fill that was below the flood rim of a clawfoot tub. I think the only solution that came out of it was a couple backflows out of sight.



Put a thermostatic mixing valve for the hot set it for 112 And call it a day


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

plumbdrum said:


> Hand held could have built in check


Nope, not integral with them.

http://www.signaturehardware.com/vacuum-breaker.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Faucets Direct has a decent selection...

As does Vintage Tub...


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Took me a moment to remember, but www.deabath.com has some really neat antique items. They are also the ones that had those curved escutcheons for rolled rim tubs. Just realized the escutcheons were mentioned in a different thread ... oops.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Tub fill with handheld is ordered. Of course all this talk about the tub reminded the Mrs that we even have the tub so she decided to use it. I have a feeling that she's not the only one that wanted to use it.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

The signature hardware valve showed up today. Took all of 15 minutes to put in. Not sure of the quality of the internals but it has plenty of weight to it. There is a check valve built into the handle of the handheld so the only code violations as of right now are it's not pressure balanced and the temp isn't limited to 112. 
Now I just have to rig up a shower curtain, I'm not going to buy one when it's just going to be temporary, and mount a fixed shower head. I already have an idea that will kill two birds with one stone.
There are no checks in the hot and cold so there is a definite cross connection there. When I first turned the water back on the cold side was getting hot because both sides were open but the valves for the tub spout and the handheld were off.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Looks good. I didn't realize the handheld is internally checked.


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Got around to making it a stand up shower. Needed to fab up a curtain rod too so why not kill two birds with one stone? ¾ copper hoop around the tub, ¾x½ tee with a male to feed it from the handheld hose and a ¾x½ with a female for the head. It's only temporary but it works.


----------

